# 2 new boxes: Brickhouse + Perdomo Lot 23



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Just arrived today from cigarplace.biz :

Brickhouse toro and Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Maduro..


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome pics man! And verrrrry pretty cigars! ha


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I just bought a box of Lot 23 a little while back. I think they age really good, and even though they're not full strength I think they're full in flavor. I still have some left over from a box I purchased in 2008, yellow cello and all.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

yummm. I love me some lot 23 maddies :dr

very nice pics


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful pics! :thumb:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Do lot 23's normally come with that much age? I would love to get a box from 08!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> Do lot 23's normally come with that much age? I would love to get a box from 08!


I think the leaves might be "aged" a certain way, like in cedar maybe and then stockpiled for production. I don't think they were rolled in '08 but you know, I've been wrong before :wink:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I dont know, the paper says aged form 04-08 but I guess that is just the tobacco againg. I know padron agaes the actual cigars but never heard of perdome doing it..


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Fantastic pics of some fine smokes. Nice pickup Jake!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Yah it would be interesting to know if it was tobacco pre-aged before rolling, or if they were rolled then stored. Although I think most places ferment the tobacco for awhile, roll it, THEN age/store it. I think...

edit: oh yah.. upon re-looking at the pic, it looks as though it was fermented for a year, then aged. But 'unsure as to whether the fermenting was stopped and aged, or rolled then aged


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

very tasty looking cigars Jake.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful Pics man. They look so tasty!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Yah it would be interesting to know if it was tobacco pre-aged before rolling, or if they were rolled then stored. Although I think most places ferment the tobacco for awhile, roll it, THEN age/store it. I think...
> 
> edit: oh yah.. upon re-looking at the pic, it looks as though it was fermented for a year, then aged. But 'unsure as to whether the fermenting was stopped and aged, or rolled then aged


Ill ask when I have my tour at there factory in july! Yep be jealous im going to nicaragua this summer for a few weeks and ill be touring perdomo and drew estates. hopefully more!!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I didn't think I could look at that many cigar pictures and stay interested, but I looked at each and every one, and they were pretty.


----------



## bdp (Nov 18, 2011)

Started to drool when I a look at those 'gars, enjoy them.



TommyTree said:


> I didn't think I could look at that many cigar pictures and stay interested, but I looked at each and every one, and they were pretty.


I spend hours looking at cigars planning on what I should buy next!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I had a Brick House. 'Had to spread it out over 3 drives in to work (clipped it each time and stored in one of my cedar travel tubes in the truck). Very nice stogie. Not overly powerful, with a smooth sweetness to it. Draw and burn were pretty good too. A very enjoyable smoke - probably even more so if I could actually get a chance to sit down and relax and enjoy the whole thing in one shot  I'll be having a Perdomo tonight on my way to the hockey game.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Perdomo Lot 23 maduro robusto from last night:


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

I just bought 10 of the Perdomo Lot 23 maduros, and they didn't come in a fancy box. I feel gypped!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Old Salty said:


> I just bought 10 of the Perdomo Lot 23 maduros, and they didn't come in a fancy box. I feel gypped!


Do they even make them in boxes of 10 ?? I don't think they do. (?)


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

The Perdomos look incredible. Keep posting pictures, they're very high quality.


----------

